# London marathon places?



## Drlamb23 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi all, after managing to forget the VMLM ballot entry for 2017, I registered interest for a DUK charity place as I'd done well at the GNR this year. 
Anyone know if the charity places have been allocated yet?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2016)

No but really good luck !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2016)

I'll try and find out for you


----------



## Drlamb23 (Oct 24, 2016)

Cheers both!


----------



## Diabetes UK (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi @Drlamb23 - The deadline for applications is today & charity places will be allocated and announced by end of the month!  
Sadly, there qute a high volume of applicants, so the Events Team are unable to contact everyone in regards to the outcome of their applicaiton. Only those who have been successful will be contacted. Good luck, I am crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Drlamb23 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hannah DUK said:


> Hi @Drlamb23 - The deadline for applications is today & charity places will be allocated and announced by end of the month!
> Sadly, there qute a high volume of applicants, so the Events Team are unable to contact everyone in regards to the outcome of their applicaiton. Only those who have been successful will be contacted. Good luck, I am crossing my fingers for you!


Thanks Hannah. The main reason for asking is that the deadlines for other spring marathons are happening (for instance Brighton was one but think that completely closes today) and I'm trying to get the training calendar right
So yeah...everything X'd...it'd be awesome to get to do London for DUK!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2016)

Drlamb23 said:


> Thanks Hannah. The main reason for asking is that the deadlines for other spring marathons are happening (for instance Brighton was one but think that completely closes today) and I'm trying to get the training calendar right
> So yeah...everything X'd...it'd be awesome to get to do London for DUK!


Good luck - I hope you get a place!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2016)

Please let us know if it comes off


----------



## Diabetes UK (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, good luck! Crossing my fingers & toes :


----------

